# 01377 hat mich angerufen



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

auf meinem Handy hat mich eine 01377 nummer angerufen!
Wars nur eine maschine oder weiß wer, was die wollten!?
Habs leider nichtmehr rangeschafft!


----------

